# The Human Centipede (First Sequence)



## ILoveMilesEdgeworth (Apr 25, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IX8fKLjC__c&feature=fvst[/YOUTUBE]



Release Date: April 28th, 2010

Summary: A 2010 horror film starring Ashley C. Williams, Ashlynn Yennie, Akihiro Kitamura and Dieter Laser, directed by Tom Six. It tells the story of a crazed doctor who surgically joins three victims together, mouth to anus, to create a "human centipede".

Even though the acting is really bad during some parts and the fact that the girls have to eat shit to survive and that they are connected mouth to anus theres still a little part of me that wants to see this movie. So, what do you guys think of it? Does it look good, bad?

(btw, i checked to see if someone made a thread of this already and i didn't see anything but if they did i'm really sorry! I'm a bit of a newb to this website, and this is my first thread so i'm kind of worried that i might have done something wrong)


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 25, 2010)

When I first saw this trailer I was seriously thinking who in the blue hell greenlit such a monstrosity.

It's ridiculous. I'm gonna write a script and try my luck.


----------



## Koi (Apr 25, 2010)

Every time I manage to forget about his movie something else comes up to remind me.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 25, 2010)

that shit is insane.


----------



## swindleroz (Apr 26, 2010)

i think first sequence is last year's movie, no?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 26, 2010)

That looks like complete garbage, seriously who the fuck would watch this shit?


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 26, 2010)

Hahahahahaha...  

That's the funniest shit I have seen this year..

I mean..just..wow..

How the fuck did this pass through with a budget..I mean..someone actually took this script and thought it was a GOOD ideea?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2010)

This has Oscar written on it. Somewhere.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 26, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> This has Oscar written on it. Somewhere.



In the deepest part of its ass maybe..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2010)

Which ass? The one at the end, the middle, or the front?


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 26, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Which ass? The one at the end, the middle, or the front?



The writer's ass..

And..good Lord..I just found out that this is supposed to be the first part in a freaking trilogy..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2010)

Makese sense. The second movie will be a reverse centipede--mouth to dick. Could be a porn.

Then the third will be an epic combination.


Imagine being the lucky guy at the front. Getting the perks of never having to wipe his ass *and* a perpetual rim job.  I'd pay to have a little Korean boy surgically attached to my anus. Think of the benefits.


----------



## abstract (Apr 26, 2010)

This movie actually won a fair amount of awards lol.  /isn't joking


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 26, 2010)

abstract said:


> This movie actually won a fair amount of awards lol.  /isn't joking



No.

No..

I mean..really? 



Also I learned a new thing today about CrazyMoronX!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> No.
> 
> No..
> 
> ...


 And what did you learn, Tommy?


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 26, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> And what did you learn, Tommy?



That I probably wouldn't want to drop the soap in the shower when you would happen to be behind me,my friend!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2010)

What the hell is that supposed to mean? I'm totally straight, I just see the massive benefits of having someone attached to your anus. I chose the Korean boy because of their famed micromanagement skills.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 26, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What the hell is that supposed to mean? I'm totally straight, I just see the massive benefits of having someone attached to your anus. I chose the Korean boy because of their famed micromanagement skills.



Pfftt.

You fool!

You don't need someone with micromanagement skills for that.

Long tongue is what you need.

Ideally the offspring of Kiss lead singer Gene Simmons would be fine.

He could clean his eyeballs with that thing and once unwittingly caused an abortion in a woman by sticking his tongue too far down her pussy!

So..Nick Simmons for you my friend!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2010)

Sounds too expensive to get a member of KISS attached to my asshole, though it could prove lucrative since he's rich.

Plus we could double-team some skanks.


----------



## isanon (Apr 26, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> That looks like complete garbage, seriously who the fuck would watch this shit?



MartialHorror



also im defenitly watching this


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2010)

MartialHorror gives it a 4/5.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm going to watch it. I'm betting their will be a lot of gagging when I do go see it. Preferably on an empty stomach.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2010)

Make sure you bring plenty of lube and a box of klenex.


----------



## ILoveMilesEdgeworth (Apr 26, 2010)

swindleroz said:


> i think first sequence is last year's movie, no?



Yeah, in the UK it came out last year. But here, in the US, it hasn't came out yet.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 27, 2010)

Ahhh, I read about this, the one in 2009 appearently won some awards at some international film festivals. My mind boggles and I am horrified. Which I suppose makes it at least a good premise for catching attention. D: I hear this 2010 is suppose to have more people connected? I couldn't bring myself to watch the trailer.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Apr 27, 2010)

> that they are connected mouth to anus



dude...NEVER GO ASS TO MOUTH

couldn't resist


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Ahhh, I read about this, the one in 2009 appearently won some awards at some international film festivals. My mind boggles and I am horrified. Which I suppose makes it at least a good premise for catching attention. D: I hear this 2010 is suppose to have more people connected? I couldn't bring myself to watch the trailer.


 The trailer is very tame. Watch away.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Apr 27, 2010)

" Once the operation is complete, the doctor begins training the three to perform tasks. Katsuro, as the front part of the centipede, refuses to do as he is told, and the doctor beats him. When Katsuro has to defecate, Lindsay is forced to swallow his excrement and the doctor watches with great delight"
-Taken from the plot summary on wikipedia.

What the fuck?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 27, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> " Once the operation is complete, the doctor begins training the three to perform tasks. Katsuro, as the front part of the centipede, refuses to do as he is told, and the doctor beats him. When Katsuro has to defecate, Lindsay is forced to swallow his excrement and the doctor watches with great delight"
> -Taken from the plot summary on wikipedia.
> 
> What the fuck?



otaku scatophilia


----------



## narutorulez (Apr 27, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Hahahahahaha...
> 
> That's the funniest shit I have seen this year..
> 
> ...



Yeah I totally agree, though if a movie such as *avatar* got such a huge budget on a terrible script it kind of makes sense if this movie would also get a okay budget.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Apr 27, 2010)

narutorulez said:


> Yeah I totally agree, *though if a movie such as avatar got such a huge budget on a terrible script* it kind of makes sense if this movie would also get a okay budget.


LOL TTLY DUDE


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 27, 2010)

> Yeah I totally agree, though if a movie such as avatar got such a huge budget on a terrible script it kind of makes sense if this movie would also get a okay budget.



James motherfucking Cameron gets what he wants.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 27, 2010)

narutorulez said:


> Yeah I totally agree, though if a movie such as *avatar* got such a huge budget on a terrible script it kind of makes sense if this movie would also get a okay budget.



Pfft yea dude..it wasn't like the movie was made by James Cameron or something,the guy that also made Titanic,the highest grossing movie of all time!

I mean,who would want to give money to that guy,amirite?


----------



## Meraxes (Apr 28, 2010)

>.< Final sequence comes out this year, according to reputable sources (Wiki) It's gonne have a 12 person long chain.

btw, to those who're wondering how this got the green light and why actors put themselves through that, it's because the director didn't say how the people were connected.

The actors were also not told until they had signed their contracts.

It was silly, who would sign onto a film they knew nothing about?

The guy who directed it said that it was 100% medically sound and that the doctor who assisted him was very enthusiastic... They are the sick men! >.<


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 28, 2010)

i'm sure an actor could get out of doing this movie if they wanted to , regardless of the contract.  lol, ass to mouth


----------



## Meraxes (Apr 28, 2010)

Isn't the whole point of the contract that it is BINDING legal agreement, to stop people getting pissy and leaving. Who would have done it if it wasn't like that?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 28, 2010)

Kira-tan said:


> Isn't the whole point of the contract that it is BINDING legal agreement, to stop people getting pissy and leaving. Who would have done it if it wasn't like that?



i would think if an actor said the contract is obscene, or raised other decency issues, they can get out of the contract, eg saying it's a porn, not a movie, who knows. 

Actors would still do the film bc actors need to be in front of cameras to make money, so they'll do lots of dumb weird shit.  Sometimes shock value helps get their name out.


----------

